# Vertikal unterwegs



## Tott (25. März 2005)

Hi Boardies! War vorgestern nochmal vertikal unterwegs ;aber leider gab es eine kleine Panne .Ich hatte mich mit meinem Kumpel Micha für 5.30Uhr verabredet , um ihn abzuholen. Also packte ich meine sieben Sachen zusammen und wollte nun das Boot dranhängen, aber als ich dann den Stecker für die Stromversorgung einstecken wollte , tat sich an der Trailerbeleuchtung absolut garnichts.Nach einer halben Stunde Frickelei hatte ich die......voll (...nicht die Hose...).Die ganze Buchse am Auto hatte sich nach hinten verschoben,so daß der Stecker keinen Kontakt bekam ; also schraubte ich die ganze Buchse auseinander und steckte den Stecker manuell ein. Siehe da, alles funktionierte. In der Zwischenzeit war es schon hell geworden,also nichts wie los zu meinem Kumpel.Wir waren so gegen 9.00Uhr an der Stelle , wo wir es versuchen wollten. Wir wussten beide , das wir einen Teil der besten Zeit schon verpasst hatten, denn die Sonne knallte schon so richtig aufs Wasser.Auf dem Echolot war sehr wenig Fisch zu sehen. Selbst die grossen Weißfischschwärme ließen sich nur in sehr kleinen Trupps orten.Aber dann...Sicheln in absoluter Grundnähe.Wir ließen unsere Köder runter. Ab jetzt hieß es "Konzentration" . Dann, der erste Biss,..Anschlag...,die Rute krümmte sich.Der Fisch schoss kurz nach oben und blieb dann auf einmal wieder stehen ; ich sagte direkt zu Micha:"Es ist kein Kleiner,der wird so um die 60 maximal 65 sein.Ich drillte ihn schonend nach oben . Da kam er auch schon an die Oberfläche.Nach kurzem vermessen stellte sich herraus,es war ein 70iger. Er wurde sofort wieder in sein Element enlassen.Also weiter ging es. Plötzlich,wieder ein Ruck bei mir.Ich holte den Köder hoch , da irgendwas nicht zu stimmen schien.Kein Wunder, der Schwanz vom Shad war nicht mehr da.Trotz Schwanzdrilling , hatte sich einer die Schaufel geklaut. Neuer Köder, neues Glück.Wieder bei mir ein Ruck in der Rute,..Anschlag.., diesmal hing ein halbstarker 46iger an meiner Rute. Danach fischten wir noch ein paar Stellen ab,wo ich noch einen Biss verpennte.Kommt halt vor|supergri .Gegen späten Mittag fuhren wir auch schon wieder nach Hause, da Micha noch was erledigen musste. Bei ihm tat sich an diesem Tag garnichts(..aber beim nächsten Mal wirds schon klappen...).:q 

@Dudzi: Montag legen wir nochmal die Stachelritter auf die Schuppen; freu mich schon drauf.#h


----------



## Lachsy (25. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

na sie beissen noch, Petri.  schönen bericht hast geschrieben. Wünsche dir viel erfolg am montag 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dudzi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Hi Tott ! #h  :g 
Schöne Fische, aber am Montag zeige ich dir mal "wo der Hammer hängt". Dann geht's ab......Muß nur noch mit meiner Süßen einen kleinen Kompromiß schließen, aber das wird schon klappen. Ich freu' mich schon drauf. Ruf' dich nachher mal an. Bis dann und allen anderen Holland Boardies wünsche ich ein frohes Osterfest mit vielen "dicken Eiern" und vielleicht ja auch ein paar dicke Fische.

Torsten :q  #6


----------



## PetriHelix (25. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Hi,

gut dann weiss ich ja jetzt wenigstens das es noch läuft... Habe nächste Woche Urlaub und bin an 2 Tagen auf dem Wasser. Hoffe da geht noch was vor der Schonzeit.


----------



## Fruehling (25. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Den 70er mit seiner Trommelsucht hätteste auch abschlagen können, denn den Abend hat der eh nicht mehr erlebt... #d


----------



## Tott (26. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

@Fruehling: Solange der Magensack nicht wie ein Ballon nach draussen hängt und die Augen nur etwas vorstehen,erholen sich die Fische sehr schnell, vorrausgesetzt sie werden nicht abgeschlagen . Wenn es zu krass aussieht,schlage ich den Fisch auch ab,aber ich bemühe mich beim Drill , daß es garnicht erst soweit kommt. Ausserdem denke ich , daß ich weiß , wann ich welchen Fisch zurücksetze.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fruehling (26. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Du denkst, daß Du weißt, soso...


Sei Dir ganz sicher, daß bereits die hervorstehenden Augen, übrigens ein Resultat des Ausgasens von Luftsauerstoff ins Körpergewebe, Stichwort: Überhöhter osmotischer Druck im Einklang mit irreperablen Schäden der Zellwandstrukturen, einem Todesurteil gleichkommt...

...und bevor mich hier irgendwer für einen Moralapostel hält, sei angemerkt, daß ich mir darüber im Klaren bin, daß derjenige, der trotz bekannter Risiken für Fisch beim "übertriebenen" Vertikalangeln nicht auf seinen Kick verzichten mag, sich doppelt ermahnt fühlen sollte, nicht mit schlechtem Beispiel voran zu gehen, indem er dazu "aufruft" trommelsüchtige Fische doch bitteschön zurückzusetzen, und daß man dennoch in den wenigsten Fällen durch Postings wie meinem was an der "Einstellung" dieser "C&Rler" ändert, die diesen Begriff wie ein Schutzschild vor sich herschieben - um die Fische kann es einem nur leid tun, denn die haben Anderes verdient - wie z.B. lecker mit Rosmarin und Olivenöl mariniert zu werden um im Anschluß mit Kapern, Zitronenscheiben und Sardellen überbacken einige Gaumenorgasmen auszulösen...:q 

Okay, langer Satz, aber in sich stimmig, wie ich "weiß"...


----------



## Tott (26. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Ist ja schon richtig , was du da sagst mit dem "osmotischen Druck"(kenne mich da nämlich auch ganz gut mit aus....angehender Bioingenieur halt ),aber wann welcher Fisch zurückgesetzt wird, musst du glaube ich jedem Angler selbst überlassen, denn über dieses Thema lässt sich bekanntlich streiten und ich habe auch keine Lust (so auch die anderen Vertikalangler hier im Board) sich jedesmal rechtfertigen zu müssen. Also keep cool !:g


----------



## Fruehling (26. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Was zu beweisen war...

Wenn Du wüßtest, wie ruhig ich bin...


----------



## Mac Gill (28. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Ich bin zwar nur Dipl. Ing. für E-Technik, soweit mich meine Erinnerunen an mein Studium aber nicht täuschen haben die hervorquellendenAugen nix, aber rein gar nix mit osmotischem Druck zu tuen! 
Eher mit Druck  und Druckunterschieden, bzw. Ausgasen. Bei Menschen spricht man weitläufig von der Taucherkrankheit.

Das man Filets von Meeresfischen nicht mit Süsswasser abspülen sollte -> das war die Geschichte mit dem osmotischen Druck. (look at Google...)


Zum Thema:
Ich setzte, wie die meisten "Vertikalangler" auch die Fische wieder zurück, sofern nicht die gesammte Schwimmblase aus dem Maul oder den Kiemen heraushängt. Die Kollegen aus NL werfen diese Fische in hohem Bogen ins Wasser, damit diese Schwung für die ersten 1,5 - 2 Meter Tiefe bekommen.
Das langsame Drillen, wie tott es beschrieben hat, praktizieren wir auch, wenn ich merke es ist Junior -> gebe ich ihm meist sogar die Chance sich selber loszuschlagen! 

Und das Die hervorstehenden Augen einem Todesurteil gleichkomm, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich habe schon zu viele "dem Tode geweihte Fische" zurückgesetzt, die ich später nochmals an die Rute bekam. (Auffällige Flossenfehlbildug -> deshalb hatte ich diesen wieder reingeworfen...)

Ich werde weiterhin nach meinem Gewissen vortfahren, und was mindestens genau so wichtig ist -> DIE GESETZE EINHALTEN!!!


----------



## Tott (28. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Er meinte ja auch nur " osmotischen Druck "und nicht reine Osmose , das wäre nämlich das , was du mit dem Süsswasser und den Filets meintest . Er hat sich halt etwas seltsam ausgedrückt|kopfkrat . Ansonsten teile ich deine Meinung ,was das Verhalten beim Vertikalangeln angeht.

@Mac Gill: Übrigens bin ich der Thorsten , mit dem du dich mal beim Reiner unterhalten hast(hattest du doch in irgendeinem Thread mal gefragt).#h


----------



## Fruehling (28. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Weiterführende Infos gibt es u.a. dort...

Macht Euch nur weiter selbst was vor, bei den Fischen gelingt Euch das nicht, soviel steht fest...|kopfkrat


----------



## Mac Gill (29. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

@Frühling
Ich war mit dem Tibor-Sebastian, der den Beitrag verfasst hat im Letzten Jahr auf der Ijsel vertikal angeln.  Von den Gesprächen vor, während und nach dem angeln kann ich keine Abweichungen von meinen Gepflogenheiten feststellen.
-> ich habe wohl nur die erste Seite durchgelesen-"Beweise" habe ich jedoch keine da gesehen. 
Vertikal angeln auf 20m tiefe akzeptiere ich auch nur, wenn noch jemand seine Abendmahlzeit sicherstellen möchte.
Ich release weiter, wenn ich dieses verantworten kann, wo und wann ich will (in NL!!!)

@tott
Das du du bist habe ich inzwischen auch schon von duzi vernommen...
und der osmotische druck ist IMHO immer noch der Druck zwischen verschiedenen Lösungskonzentrationen...



...sei es drumm -> ich denke uns allen geht es darum verantwortungsvoll mit der Kreatur Fisch umzugehen. Weiterhin hinterlassen wir alle unsere Visitenkarte mit unserem Verhalten beim Angeln. Ich denke, mit meinem bisherigen verhalten bin ich ganz gut gefahren...


----------



## Fruehling (30. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Tibor hat den Beitrag nich verfaßt, sondern kopiert... 

Osmotische Systeme sind immer vom Vorhandensein einer Membran abhängig - Biologie/Chemie-Grundstudium... 

Uli Beyer hat damit: _"Wegen dieser Problematik habe ich vor zig Jahren aufgehört, vertikal tief zu fischen. Ich habe derartige Symptome sogar bei Fischen ab 12 Metern Wassertiefe festgestellt und fische dort nur noch, wenn ich den Fisch "verwerten" will... (deshalb so gut wie nie!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_Auch "Cracks", auf dieses Problem angesprochen, geben keine plausible und befriedigende Erklärung für den Sinn von C & R in diesem Fall... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "_



und damit: _"Die Methode ist Klasse und die Verlockung groß, aber "im Zweifel für den Fisch". Das sehr warme Wetter kommt einer flacheren Angelei momentan sehr entgegen! Versucht es einfach... "_



eigentlich alles Wichtige zum Thema gesagt, oder...???

Was Du mit Deinem Verhalten für eine Visitenkarte abgibst, liegt selbstverständlich im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## Mac Gill (30. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Osmotische Systeme sind immer vom Vorhandensein einer Membran abhängig - Biologie/Chemie-Grundstudium...




..eben, meine Rede -> nur weiss ich damit immer noch nicht, wie erhöhter Lösungsdruck auf der einen Seite der Membran zum Ausgasen auf der anderen Seite führen kann -> ich bleibe bisher dabei -> die Probleme, die die Zander leider bekommen, wenn diese in großen tiefen gefangen werden hat nix mit Osmotischem Druck zu tuen...




			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich alles Wichtige zum Thema gesagt, oder...???



Wahre Worte!!
Dem kann ich nur noch ein Petri Heil! zufügen.


----------



## Tott (31. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Mit dem "osmotischen Druck "hast du schon recht Mc Gill , daß es sich auf Lösungskonzentrationen bezieht, aber ich habe in meinen Beiträgen ja auch jedesmal diesen Ausdruck in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, weil es mit dem Ausgasen wirklich nichts zu tun hat ; ich wollte mich einfach nur immer auf Herrn Prof.Dr.Fruehling beziehen|bla: . 

Aber jetzt endlich noch mal zum Angeln.: War gestern Nachmittag mit einem Kollegen unterwegs (vertikal).Wir konnten insgesammt 7 Zander auf die Schuppen legen. 5 davon haben wir auch gelandet aber zwei haben wir extra "abgeschüttelt", weil wir sofort gemerkt haben , daß sie zu klein waren. Außerdem hatten wir noch einige Fehlbisse , die wir nicht umsetzen konnten.

|rolleyes Die haben wirklich verdammt zaghaft gebissen |rolleyes


----------



## Dudzi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Hi Leute ! #h 
Bin weder Dipl. Ingenieur noch Biotechniker und möchte mich deswegen nicht zum Thema "Osmotischer Druck" äußern. Finde nur, daß es hier einige wenige Leute ein wenig übertreiben mit Ihrem "ach so großren Fachwissen". Es sollte nicht jedes geschriebene Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden und vor Allem sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht versuchen den Vertikalanglern, die nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen C&R betreiben hier an den Pranger zu stellen, aber das bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.

@Tott: Glückwunsch zu den gefangenen Fischen. Du kannst es eben......
Am Samstag geht klar, müssen uns nur noch mal kurzschließen wann und wo wir uns treffen. Nicole kommt mit mir. Das kann ja was geben.......

Bis dann, Torsten :q


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

jupp - schöne Zander !!!!  #6
man .... dauert ja noch sooooo lange bis Schonzeitende ... :c


----------



## Fruehling (31. März 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

*lol*

Da scheint sich ja die richtige Truppe gefunden zu haben...

Wer nicht nur erste Seiten liest, wird mir zustimmen, daß der von mir zur Diskussion gestellte Begriff osmotischer Druck auf die Goldwaage gelegt, bzw. sich daran hochgezogen wurde, gelle...#h 

Was Ihr mit Euren Fischen macht, geht mich nichts an, Euer Verhalten als das allein Seligmachende zu verkaufen auch nicht - nur ist das hier immer noch ein öffentliches Forum, in welches auch weniger Bedarfte reinschauen und somit sollte es durchaus erlaubt und legitim sein, kritisch anzumerken, daß das Zurücksetzen eines ganz offensichtlich trommelsüchtigen Fisches mehr als zweifelhaft und ein weit über die Anglerboardgrenzen hinweg strittiges Unterfangen ist...

Im Namen von C&R die eigene Gier nach dem Drill zu rechtfertigen, ohne den Fisch dann zu verwerten anstatt flacher zu fischen, wirft ein bezeichnendes Licht auf geistige Formate - ich bleibe dabei und stehe beileibe nicht allein mit dieser Ansicht...


----------



## Mac Gill (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Frühling, du bist mein held!!!

Du stellst das geistige Format einiger Leute hier in Frage, pauschalisierst alle anderen zu einer andersdenkenden Gemeinschaft wobei über das Thema doch eigentlich ziemlich gleich gedacht wird. Falls ich mich täusche, ist dies wohl eine Fehleinschäztung.

Die andauernden missionierenden Ansätze finde ich außerdem megageil. Weiterhin in diese Diskussion jetzt auch noch C&R und "Gier nach dem drill" reinzuwerfen -> Spitze!!!

Ich bin der Meinung, es gibt nicht nur "Die einzige richtige Meinung"  außer:
- Gesetze einhalten! (Ab heute ist Schonzeit in NL!!!)
- Achtung vor der Kreatur Fisch 
- Angeln ist mein Hobby, soll und darf daher auch Spass machen


... und außerdem:
Ich war gestern auch Angeln -> Wir haben 2 Zander und einen schönen Barsch gefangen. 
Die Zander waren auf der Bauchseite belagert mit Egeln und Würmern ist dies bei euren Zandern auch so?


----------



## Fruehling (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Der Schuh hat Dir anscheinend gepaßt...

Der Hinweis auf C&R kam von Tott...

...und außer der Gier nach dem Drill, gibt's bei "vernünftiger" Betrachtung des Themas keinen Grund, sehr tief vertikal zu fischen, oder...???


P.S.

Was Du megageil findest, ist mir sowas von lattenhagen, das glaubst Du gar nicht...|supergri


----------



## Onkel Petrus (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*



			
				Dudzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tott ! #h  :g
> ... mit vielen "dicken Eiern" ...
> 
> Torsten :q  #6



Hatte ich, hatte ich, danke|supergri
und hab ich noch|rolleyes


----------



## Dudzi (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

... und außerdem:
Ich war gestern auch Angeln -> Wir haben 2 Zander und einen schönen Barsch gefangen. 
Die Zander waren auf der Bauchseite belagert mit Egeln und Würmern ist dies bei euren Zandern auch so?

Hi Mc Gill ! #6 
Erzähl das hier nicht so laut, daß du 2 Zander und einen Barsch gefangen hast, ich hoffe doch nicht vertikal in einer Tiefe, die den "osmotischen.......", ach du weißt schon was ich meine......
Unsere letzten Zander hatten auch an der Bauchseite einige Würmer hängen. Das kommt meiner Meinung daher, daß die Fische noch sehr nah am Grund stehen, aber wie gesagt, daß ist nur meine Meinung. Ich bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob ich über das geistige Format verfüge mir darüber eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Und übrigens, ich fühle mich recht wohl in dieser Truppe.....
Bis dann, Dudzi #6  #h


----------



## krauthi (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

nun ja da haben wir ja wieder das thema C&R 

ich stimme mac gill und dutzi vollkommen zu und übe weiterhin mein hobby nach bestem gewissen aus und wann wo und in welcher tiefe ich angeln werde das entscheide ich immer noch selber und lasse mich da auch nicht von anderen reinreden so lange es legal und erlaubt ist 

so lange karpfenspezies tage lang boileberge im wasser versenken oder andere artgenossen mit stellnetzen und reusen unterwegs sind denke ich mal ist das vetrtikalfischen in tiefen bereichen doch noch harmlos dagegen 

und ich fühle mich sauwohl in dieser truppe 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja  da haben wir ja wieder das thema C&R
> 
> ich stimme mac gill und dutzi vollkommen zu und übe weiterhin mein hobby nach bestem gewissen aus  und  wann wo  und in welcher tiefe ich angeln werde  das entscheide ich immer noch selber und lasse mich da auch nicht von anderen reinreden so lange es legal und erlaubt ist
> 
> ...



Danke Frank, du sprichst mir aus der Seele 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## PetriHelix (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Hi Dudzi,

ich habe ein paar mal versucht die per Telefon zu erreichen, nur zuhause bist Du irgendwie nie...

Die 2 Zander und den Barsch von dem MacGill geschrieben hat wurden alle auf 4m gefangen. Mit dem osmo-dings gab es keine Probleme 

Die Fische schwimmen natürlich auch wieder...


----------



## Tott (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Das mit den Würmern am Bauch ist ganz normal und tritt verhäuft im Winter auf , da die meisten Fische auf dem Boden liegen (wie Dudzi schon richtig sagte) aber es kommt natürlich auch in der wärmeren Jahreszeit vor.#6

Ach ja:

Oben lag der Apenin,
unten passte ich nicht hin,
Zander tot liegt vor mir rum,
schmeckt besser mit Basilikum,
leise um die Nase flog,
ein Fürzchen ,das aus meinem Löchlein zog.      oder wie war das nochmal?#q


----------



## PetriHelix (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

@Tott: Kann es sein das Du am Mittwoch auf deinem "Hausgewässer" warst? 
Glaube ich habe dich in einem Boot sitzen sehen, war aber nicht dein Linder...


----------



## Tott (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Da hast du recht! Das war ich. Das Boot war von meinem Kollegen! Ward ihr zwei in dem Leihboot? Wenn ja, dann hab ich euch auch gesehen!|wavey:


----------



## Goldbarsch (1. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*



> ...ein öffentliches Forum, in welches auch weniger Bedarfte reinschauen ...


 
Ich mag ja wirklich völlig unbedarft sein, was das Angeln angeht ... aber bei solcher Arroganz von ein paar Postern hier, bleibe ich dankend lieber gerne weiterhin unbedarft ... 

Auf deutsch: 
Würde ich einen von Euch am Wasser sehen, würde ich mir lieber meine 100 Fragen verkneifen als einen von Euch zu fragen.  

Goldi

"Ich hab den dicksten, ich hab den längsten, ich hab den größten ..." Fisch ? |supergri 
(Mit den dicksten Augen verkneif' ich mir.)


----------



## Mac Gill (2. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

@Goldbarsch

Welcome on Board -> nett dass dudich anemeldet hast, um uns dies mitzuteilen!!!
Wobei du ja schon seit Oktober letzten Jahres angemeldet bist.

Du solltest doch dann schon einen guten überblick über das Board haben.

Ich freue mich über jede Frage die mir gestellt wird, und auch die die ich stellen kann.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja doch mmal am wasser...


----------



## PetriHelix (3. April 2005)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

@Tott: Ja das waren wir (mein Vater und ich)... An dem Tag lief es aber überhaupt nicht gut


----------



## Baitbrother (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

Hallo Jungs,

das ist ja uralter Thread hier, vlt bemerkt ja noch einer meinen Post

Hab mir n kleines Boot gekauft und wollte fragen ob einer vlt n kleinen Tipp für mich hat, wo ich auch als Anfänger Glück haben kann. NL gefällt mich sehr gut ist aber sehr weitläufig von seiner Wasserfläche, vlt gibts n kleinen Gewässertipp 

Gerne als PN!

Danke und ein kräftiges Petri!!!


----------



## krauthi7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

zum vertikal angeln kannste an jedem see in roermond fahren


----------



## Baitbrother (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

danke erstmal für die Antwort,
höre dauernd diese Region sei so überfischt, für mich natürlich Praktisch komme aus Bonn/Köln...

Vlt hast du noch einen Tipp wo ich dort gute chancen habe, habe gesehen das Seengebiet ist recht groß

Danke nochmal und eine fettes Petri #6


----------



## krauthi7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikal unterwegs*

da ist schon was dran den fast jeder in grenznähe fährt nach roermond ,im sommer ist dort mehr verkehr als auf jeder autobahn 
kleiner tipp wessem koeweide


----------

